# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  آموزش Install Shield 10.5

## razavi_university

سلام
چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
موفق باشید
http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/Tutorial_InstallShield.pdf.html

----------


## HO457

مرسی آقای رضوی، اصلاح شد برادر  :چشمک:   :قلب:

----------


## razavi_university

خواهش میکنم امیدوارم همه از اون استفاده لازم رو ببرند
رضوی رو اینطوری می نویسند :چشمک:

----------


## Milad Mohseny

آقا مرسی خیلی بدردم خورد .

----------


## bahman.net

ممنون عالی بود

----------


## mohsen.net

من هم دنبالش می گشتم
مرسی

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
من نمی تونم به لینک بالا دسترسی پیدا کنم آیا امکانش هست روی میلم برام بفرستید
با تشکر

----------


## razavi_university

من لینک رو امتحان کردم مشکلی نداشتمشکل از سیستم شماست با یه سیستم دیگه امتحان کنید

----------


## afsar

آقا من هم نتونستم دانلودش کنم 
پیغام می ده :
File requested does not exists

----------


## m-heidari

جالب بود ممنون

----------


## hamed jalili

دوست عزیز خیلی ممنون از لینکت 

میشه یه لینک برای خوده برنامه هم بزاری ؟

----------


## saeed_82

یه سوال خارج از بجث
چه جوری لیست نرم افزارهای راپید شیر رو ببینیم؟
یا توش دنبال لینک دانلود نرم افزار خاصی بگردیم؟

----------


## R_BABAZADEH

من هم نمی تونم دانلود کنم 
اگر براتون امکان داره جای دیگه ای فایل رو لود کنین

----------


## Amir Oveisi

خوب بود ممنون اگه از این چیزا دارین لطفا بازم از اینکارا بکنین

----------


## razavi_university

من این برنامه رو با استفاده از eMule گرفتم 11.5 رو هم دارم البته بدون کرک
اگه احتیاج فوری دارید برام پیغام بگذارید تا براتون با پست ارسال کنم.

----------


## hamed jalili

سلام دوست عزیز آقای رضوی 

من احتیاجم فوری فوری هم نیست . من سعی میکنم با eMule  پیدا کنم اگه نشد و نتونستم CD ش رو هم از بیرون تهیه کنم حتما ازتون کمک می خواهم 

بازم ممنون

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

11.5 همچین آش دهن سوزی نیست ها من با کرکش رو دارم

----------


## roya2002_80

واقعا عالی بود ممنون

----------


## razavi_university

میگم 11.5 NET. 2 رو نصب میکنه؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

خوب اگه می کرد که من این همه التماس به همه برای یادگیری نمی کردم

----------


## ahmad28615

> یه سوال خارج از بجث
> چه جوری لیست نرم افزارهای راپید شیر رو ببینیم؟
> یا توش دنبال لینک دانلود نرم افزار خاصی بگردیم؟


البته اگر بر روی این شک باقی نمانی

----------


## sajedi

از کمکتون ممنون

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

منم تو دانلودش مشکل دارم

----------


## amir_hm

فایل Delete شده میشه دوباره  upload کنید

----------


## vb341

دوست عزیز این فایل رو که میگه پاک شده !!!

----------


## ESG_Esfahan

میشه یه setup  ساخت که Sql server  و .Net framework را روی سیستم بدون دخالت کاربر نصب کنه؟
ممنون

----------


## molana alavi

دوست عزیز فایل حذف شده اگه امکان داره دوباره آپلود کنید

----------


## Mahdi_20

چطوری میشه تو Install Shield یه setup ساخت که Sql server و .Net framework را روی سیستم بدون دخالت کاربر نصب کنه؟

----------


## Mahdi_20

پس چی شد؟ ..کسی نمی دونه؟

----------


## احمد سامعی

> سلام
> چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
> منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
> موفق باشید
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/Tutorial_InstallShield.pdf.html



استاد ببخشید 
اما این لینک شما ظاهرا زیادی قدیمی شده اون سایتی که شما آپلود کردین غیر فعالش کرده و پیغام می ده فایل و پیدا نمی کنم و اگر می شه یه جوری به بدست من و دیگران برسونین
یا مثلا ایمیل بزنین
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## essa_61

به دنبال راهنمایی در مورد  *Install Shield* 
*بودم مسیری که شما گذاشته بودید برای دانلود می نویسه file not found میشه برام mail کنید*

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

این برای کسانی است که می خواهند دات نت فریم ورک و msde رو با هم نصب کنند با اینستال شیلد 

در قسمت object برید و آیکونهای آنها رو به پروژه خود اضافه کنید . اگر کسی گیر بود باز بگه تا کمک کنم

----------


## essa_61

این لینک می زنه file not found لینک جدید بدید ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## arash1360

اگه کسی این فایل pdf رو داره برای من بفرسته من هم  برای هر کی خواست از طریق Mail می فرستم
فقط یه نفر که فایل رو داره زحمت ارسالشو بکشه 
ممنون  
bordbararash@yahoo.com

----------


## goudarzivahid

برادر مگه مسلمون نیستی  :لبخند گشاده!:   این لینک ایراد داره مارا بدجورب گذاشتی تو خماری برس به دادمون اگه برا من ایمیل کنی میزارم 1 جائی و لینکشو همینجا میزارم.
vahid_goudarzi@nigc.ir

----------


## babak869

سلام
من لینک مقاله قبل از اصلاحات جناب رضوی رو براتون میزارم.خودم هم مشتاق شدم که تغییرات جدید رو ببینم اما متاسفانه سایت رپید شیر اگه یه فایل به مدت 40 روز دانلود نشه پاکش میکنه و این فایل هم پاک شده.
برای استفاده از اینستالشیلد و نحوه نصب SQL Server  با اینستالشیلد هم میتونید به آدرس زیر مراجعه نمایید


http://www.Delphi-Magic.com/source.php

لینک دوم

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...C2%E3%E6%D2%D4

موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

> سلام
> چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
> منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
> موفق باشید
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/Tutorial_InstallShield.pdf.html


سلام
از کمک و معرفی این مقاله به دوستان از شما ممنونم . اما لینک شما  Expire  شده . اگه ممکنه اونوبرای من بفرستید تا در سایت آپلود کنم.

info@Delphi-Magic.com

موفق باشید

----------


## babak869

> سلام
> چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
> منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
> موفق باشید
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/Tutorial_InstallShield.pdf.html


سلام
خواهش میکنم . شما محبت دارید . از کمک شما در مورد تکمیل مقاله ممنونم اما متاسفانه لینک شما Expire  شده .اگه ممکنه اونو برای من بفرستید تا در سایتم آپلود کنم تا همه بتونند استفاده کنند

info@delphi-Magic.com

موفق باشید

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

من setup  رو ایجاد ی کنم . تا وقتی که روی کول دیسک جا به جا میشه درسته ولی وقتی که اونو روی سی دی رایت می کنم دیگه درست اجرا نمیشه ...
دلیلیش چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## babak869

سلام
قسمت دوم مقاله در مورد نحوه شناسایی پایگاه  داده  SQL Server 2000  به نرم افزار اینستالشیلد در آدرس زیر آماده شده میتونید مطالعه بفرمایید

http://www.Delphi-Magic.com/source.php

موفق باشید

----------


## ShimaSh

> سلام
> چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
> منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
> موفق باشید
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/...hield.pdf.html


سلام.

همونطور که همه گفتن پیغام  file not found رو نشون میده!!!!!!!!
چه باید کرد؟!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mo.esmp

از رو سرورهای راپیدشیر پاک شده اگه میشه یه جا دیگه آپلود کنید

----------


## alirzn

سلام
من در نرم افزار installshield و در صفحه Application Redistributable نمیتونم هیچ گزینه ای(مثلا sql server) رو انتخاب کنم چون همگی غیر فعال هستند.
بنظر شما دلیلش چیه؟؟؟





> سلام
> چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
> منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
> موفق باشید
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/Tutorial_InstallShield.pdf.html

----------


## razavi_university

سلام
اگر در install shield بعضی از گزینه ها برای اضافه کردن غیرفعال بودند (کم رنگ) بودند
این فایلها روی سیتم شما موجود نیستند و باید یا دانلود بشند یا در مسیر خاصی کپی بشند 
اگه وقت کنم یه آموزش خوب واسه install shield درست می کنم ولی فرصت نشده :چشمک:

----------


## Shadmehr84

آقا دانلود نمی شه
لطفا لینک رو تصحیح کنید

----------


## alirzn

من در نرم افزار installshield و در صفحه Application Redistributable نمیتونم هیچ گزینه ای(مثلا sql server) رو انتخاب کنم چون همگی غیر فعال هستند.
بنظر شما دلیلش چیه؟؟؟




> این برای کسانی است که می خواهند دات نت فریم ورک و msde رو با هم نصب کنند با اینستال شیلد 
> 
> در قسمت object برید و آیکونهای آنها رو به پروژه خود اضافه کنید . اگر کسی گیر بود باز بگه تا کمک کنم

----------


## alirzn

من در نرم افزار installshield و در صفحه Application Redistributable نمیتونم هیچ گزینه ای(مثلا sql server) رو انتخاب کنم چون همگی غیر فعال هستند.
بنظر شما دلیلش چیه؟؟؟




> سلام
> خواهش میکنم . شما محبت دارید . از کمک شما در مورد تکمیل مقاله ممنونم اما متاسفانه لینک شما Expire شده .اگه ممکنه اونو برای من بفرستید تا در سایتم آپلود کنم تا همه بتونند استفاده کنند
> 
> info@delphi-Magic.com
> 
> موفق باشید

----------


## razavi_university

یه سری یه این پست بزنین
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=65281

----------


## fdaliry

> سلام.
> 
> همونطور که همه گفتن پیغام  file not found رو نشون میده!!!!!!!!
> چه باید کرد؟!!!!!!!!!


منم این مشکلا دارم
نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## smt_414

سلام
دوست عزیز ممنون از مطالب آموزندتون
اما همونطور که در مطالب مختلفی که باقی دوستان در این تایپیک گذاشتن
می بینید که امکان دانلود فایل آموزشی ممکن نیست 
لطفا به طریقی این مشکل دوستان را حل نمایید: :قلب:

----------


## babak23

از اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید

----------


## azadeh_bgi

سلام در صورتی که اطلاعات Connection ما در یک فایل Xml همراه برنامه باشد ، چگونه می توانیم هنگام ساختن exe. با InstallShield آن را از دید کاربران مخفی کنیم

----------


## iranigirl1364

با سلام:
من نتوانستم به این لینک دسترسی داشته باشم میشه لطفا به میلم بفرستید
iranigirl1364@yahoo.com
با تشکر

----------


## fdaliry

سلام
خیلی ممنون
من موفق شدم دانلود کنم

----------


## satanscarpion

عزیز خسته نباشید میشه لطف کنید یک باره دیگه لینکو برسی کنید.با تشکر

----------


## satanscarpion

سلام عزیز خسته نباشید اگه محبت کنید یک باره دیگه لینکو تست کنین ممنون میشم من این لینکو در تاریخ 7-11-86 امتحان کردم ،و فایل سرور جواب داد که اون فایل نیست

----------


## MRHagh

اخطار میده دیگه مسلمون ، دو تا مرد عادل هم گواهی دادن ... بس نیست ؟؟؟!!!
ایول بابا !!!

----------


## farzad1343

باسلام
من هم نتونستم دانلود کنم
file not found   میاد

----------


## piroozman

:اشتباه: سلام خسته نباشید
من چند باری امتحان کردم نشد ضمناً ویندوزم را تازه عوض کردم نمی دونم چرا نمی تونم فایل شما را بگیرم پیغام file not find می دهد ممنون می شم یا مسیر فایل را عوض کنید یا اینکه اون رو برام ارسال کنید ممنون می شم

----------


## m110_110

با سلام و خسته نباشید به تمامی عزیزان
تا اونجا که من این مقالات را مطالعه کردم چیزی در مورد ایجاد برنامه نصب برای فایل های سی شارپ نیافتم
لطفا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## piroozman

سلام از اینکه فایلها مستقیما در همین تاپیک قرار دادید ممنون من موفق شدم آنها را دانلود کنم

----------


## O R A C L E

ببخشید لینک خراب شده .
میشه دوباره آپلود کنید ؟

----------


## parvazbanasim

برای منم باز نشد !

----------


## parvazbanasim

! file not found

----------


## mahmoud.golzar

سلام و خسته نباشید 
من دانلود کردم لینک مشکلی نداره

----------


## prog_2005

سلام 
فایل رو پیدا نمی کنه میشه دوباره بزارید کنید 
باتشکر

----------


## javadhelali

> سلام
> چند وقت پیش خودم دنبالش بودم تا اینه دیدم آقای احدی زحمتشو کشیدند
> منم یکم تغییرش دادم و میزارم اینجا تا همه استفاده کنند.
> موفق باشید
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15327037/...hield.pdf.html


*سلام*
*این که دانلود نمیشه* 
*(پاک شده)*
*دوباره آپلودش کن ...*
*لطفا...*

----------


## javadhelali

من یه چیز جالب پیدا کردم ولی فکر نکنم خیلی کامل باشه...

http://arashrj.persiangig.com/PDF/InstallShield.zip

----------


## javadhelali

یه سوال
چطور میشه تو InstallShield  یه کاری کرد که خودش Net Framework 3.5 رو نصب کنه ؟؟؟
(اصلا میشه؟؟؟)

----------


## صالح سعیدی

من در نرم افزار installshield و در صفحه Application Redistributable نمیتونم هیچ گزینه ای(مثلا sql server) رو انتخاب کنم چون همگی غیر فعال هستند.

و همه نرم افزارها هم نصب هستند
مشکل چیه ؟
مرسی

----------


## naatamam

> یه سوال
> چطور میشه تو InstallShield یه کاری کرد که خودش Net Framework 3.5 رو نصب کنه ؟؟؟
> (اصلا میشه؟؟؟)


این دوستمون چند روز پیش این سوال را پرسیده بود ولی کسی هنوز به آن جواب نداده ....

علاوه بر برنامه InstallShield ؛ در برنامه Setup Factory 7.0 چی چطوری می شود Net Framework 3.5 را اضافه کرد که موقع اجرای Setup برنامه Net Framework 3.5 هم روی سیستم نصب شود ؟

----------


## Hadiir.net

ممنون ظاهرا لینک دانلود برنامه با مشکل مواجه شده اگه ممکنه ترمیم و یا دوباره آپلود کنین.
تشکر

----------


## ali_mp64

سلام دوستان .
بالاخره راهشو پيدا كردم .
تو برنامه installshield در منوي tools گزينه check for updates رو انتخاب كنيد .
سپس در پنجره باز شده گزينه مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب و بعد روي install كليك كنيد.
البته يه مقدار حجمش زياده  :افسرده:  ولي چاره اي نيست بايد اول دانلود بشه بعد install كنه
اميدوارم مشكلتون حل بشه چون مشكل منم همينجوري حل شد .

----------


## 81579001

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
من نمی تونم به لینک بالا دسترسی پیدا کنم آیا امکانش هست برام بفرستید
                                               با تشکر

----------


## hosseini_87

سلام منم نتونستم بازش کنم

----------


## parisa00099

من هم نتونستم دانلود کنم..... :ناراحت:

----------


## salehbagheri

براي اينكه يك برنامه اي قبل از برنامه اي كه مي خواهيد نصب كنيد، نصب بشه، بايد اون برنامه اولي رو به ستاپ خودت اضافه كنيد. بعد تو قسمت اينستال اسكريپت قبل از اينكه نصب برنامه خودتون شروع بشه، كدي بنويسيد كه اون فايلي كه به ستاپ اضافه كرديد اجرا بشه. اگر هم توسط كاربر كنسل شد، برنامه نصب نيز كنسل بشه.
اينكه ديگه كاري نداره! اگر هم كد خاستين بگين.

----------


## hamed jalili

> Setup Factory 7.0 چی چطوری می شود Net Framework 3.5 را اضافه کرد که موقع اجرای Setup برنامه Net Framework 3.5 هم روی سیستم نصب شود ؟


سلام . 
من تازگی ها امتحان نکردم ولی اون موقع که آخرین ورژن .Net 2 بود ، من این کار رو می کردم : 
وقتی داشتم فایل های برنامه ام رو به فایل Setup اضافه می کردم ، یه گزینه ای با یه همچین عنوانی داشت  Check for Independences و یه همچین چیز هایی که وقتی فایل ها رو Add می کرد وابستگی های اونا رو هم پیدا می کرد که از آن جمله .Net بود . و بعد ازتون می پرسید که وابستگی ها رو هم به فایل Setup اضافه کنه یا نه ؟ 

یه راه دیگش هم این بود که میشد که Custom Setup تعریف کرد که علاوه بر فایل های برنامه ، فایل Setup .net رو هم اضافه می کردین بعد می گفتین که اول اونو install کنه بعد برنامه خودتونو . 

من خیلی وقت پیش با اینا کار کردم ، متاسفانه جزئیات یادم نیست ، ولی در حالت کلی این طوری بود .





.

----------


## hosseini_87

برای برنامه ای که با C#‎.net و sql server نوشته شده چطوری باید setup ساخت آیا باید برنامه sql server روی سیستم نصب بشه اگر بله که کاربر بطور مستقیم به جداول دسترسی داره اگر نه باید چکار کنم تا از محتویات پایگاه داده استفاده بشه؟

----------


## hosseini_87

ساختن setup برای برنامه که پایگاه دادش sql server 2000 هست چطوریه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## shivana64

اینکه
مشکل داره
File not found
نمیشه ازش استفاده کرد
لینک دیگه ای ندارین؟

----------


## hosseini_87

کسی جواب سوال منو نمی دونه؟

----------


## hosseini_87

کسی جواب سوال منو نمی دونه؟

----------


## arsalansalar

2 سال از ايجاد اين تايپيك گذشته و هنوز ملت پست مي دهند:file not found
منم در تاريخ 5/5/1420 اعلام مي كنم :file not found!!!! :قهقهه:

----------


## spanishtrain

آقا فایل نات فوند میده دوباره آپ لودش کن
ممنون میشم

----------


## simina

آقای رضوی لینک دانلود نمی شه !!!!!!!!!! لطف شما بی پایان می شه میل کنید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## tali_1367

منم نتونستم دانلودش كنم فايل مربوتشو اينگار گم كرده

----------


## mehrdad56

سلام آقای رضوی از این زحمتی که کشیدین ممنونم ولی من متاسفانه نتونستم دانلودش کنم و حالا هم حذف شده میشه لطفاً برای من میلش کنید یا مجدد Upload کنید. ممنون
mehrdad56@gmail.com

----------


## RADPOUR

آقای رضوی خدا پدر مادرتو بیامرزه.
من موفق شدم همون لینک رو دانلود کنم.

----------


## Alt+F4

جناب این که File not found  میده!!!...

----------


## antisocial

مقالتون عالیه اما نتونستم دانلودش کنم!!!!!!
میگه FileNotFound
با تشکر

----------


## pooyan3000

آقا میگه file not found 
چیکارش کنم؟

----------


## amin_sos

متاسفانه دوستان از یک شنبه 21 اسفند 1384 تا چهارشنبه 21 مرداد 1388 فقط گفتن دانلود میشه  مرسی یا نمیشه اگر اینقدر نیاز دارید  امتحان یه روش دیگه فکر خوبیه

----------


## moji1046

سلام-اگه میشه یه بار دیگه یا یه جای دیگه آپلود کنید.ممنون

----------


## hossein-jam

سلام
این هم لینک دانلود
آموزش Install Shield   واستون رو چندتا سرور آپلود کردم دچار مشکل نشید.
http://rapidshare.com/files/282179242/Installshield.rar

دانلود با لینک مستقیم برای مدت محدود:
*Installshield.rar*)*1.28 MB*)
یا
*Installshield.rar* )*1.28 MB*) 
 :چشمک:

----------


## hamed_63

> سلام
> این هم لینک دانلود
> آموزش Install Shield   واستون رو چندتا سرور آپلود کردم دچار مشکل نشید.
> http://rapidshare.com/files/282179242/Installshield.rar
> 
> دانلود با لینک مستقیم برای مدت محدود:
> *Installshield.rar*)*1.28 MB*)
> یا
> *Installshield.rar* )*1.28 MB*)


آقا دستت درد نکنه. واقعا ممنونم.

----------


## endline88

دمت گرم :چشمک:

----------


## ucnazard

in linke aslan kar nemikone
file note found mide
mishe help

----------


## mohsenshams

دوست عزیز لینک ها بالا هم برای من کار نکرد لطف کنید لینک را هم برای من بفرستید
با تشکر از شما

----------


## fdaliry

منم نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------


## sh_1366

لینک خراب است لطف کن در ستش کن منون میشم

----------


## mandanim

فیلتر شده . دستشون درد نکنه . گند زدن به کل اینترنت
ولی دم شما گرم
من نتونستم دانلود کنم

----------

